# T-Lock Spec Sheets



## aac_cos (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still looking for any spec sheets ESPECIALLY if they made any 30-Year. I never installed any as I was only doing commercial work. Did they ever make a 30-Year T-Lock?


----------

